# a big thank-you to crmoorhead



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

I want to thank you for doing such an awesome job with the listening club. I wish I had participated more than I had, a hectic schedule kept me from doing more of them to my chagrin. I intend to backtrack and listen to the selected pieces in time. You put a lot of work into it, and it really showed.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

I agree! I feel bad for not sharing my thoughts in your threads...


----------



## crmoorhead (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks guys! I have enjoyed researching and listening to the pieces nominated and got the opportunity to explore some works that I wouldn't ordinarily have made the time for. It's a pity that it didn't have greater appeal, but it was worth a try! If I can think of any way to resurrect the project later in the year in a different format so that more people might be interested in taking part, then I will do so.


----------



## Turangalîla (Jan 29, 2012)

I also very much agree, and I feel very guilty for having only participated in a few of them.
You put in a _huge_ amount of time and research and you deserve a lot of thanks.


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

I have to add my appreciation here.
You did an excellent job with this project
I really enjoyed participating, and looked forward to the next weeks episode
It was a good way to introduce me to "new" music
Thanks for your hard work


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

Thank you from me as well, and I also echo the feelings of others in wishing I had participated in more of them. Very well done crmoorhead!


----------

